# wipers



## hdt (Apr 19, 2004)

what do you think the problem is. igo to use the wipers and they get stuck in the up potion. is it he relay or the switch. you have to play with the switch to get the wipers down.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

sounds like switch to me.


----------



## fishpa (Sep 8, 2005)

I have the same problem with my 97 Pulsar. I bought a used switch off Ebay and it did not solve the problem. I am now looking around for the wiper amp (brown box on the firewall) hoping that this will resolve the issue.


----------



## fishpa (Sep 8, 2005)

hdt said:


> what do you think the problem is. igo to use the wipers and they get stuck in the up potion. is it he relay or the switch. you have to play with the switch to get the wipers down.



The wipers on my 87 Pulsar were just about the same way. They worked infrequently. I put another switch in and it did not solve the problem. Today I put in a wiper amp bought on Ebay and it did solve the problem. I'm so happy !!
Bob


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

Your description is kinda vague. When do they get stuck in the up position? Do they work, then get stuck when you turn them off? If so the amplifier would probably be the way to go.


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

I have a similar problem...

Not only does it get stuck when you turn them off, my intermittent (sp?) wiper setting doesn't work at all. Could this be the wiper amp?


----------



## hdt (Apr 19, 2004)

i never figured out. and now i don`t have to worry about it


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

What do you mean you don't have to worry about it? Did it start working for you all of a sudden? Must be nice, if that's the case


----------



## hdt (Apr 19, 2004)

i wreck my car check the link. hdt_1 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

I am having the same problem. Intermittent works, well... intermittently. It get stuck after half a wipe or so. Low and Hi work fine, but never return to the rest position w/o careful timing. Since I had a turn signal issue, I went ahead and replaced the switch cluster inside the column. Fixed my signal issue, but nothing on the wipers. I assumed it was a burned out relay, but the fsm schematic doesn't list one in the chain. I even went down to the dealership to ask what they thought, but they just tried to sell me several hundred dollars worth of diagnostic time. I just ordered a wiper motor yesterday (at the recommendation of the guy at the parts store) so I'll give it a try and let you know how it turns out.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Nope, not the motor. Amplifier is next to try.


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

Have you found a wiper amp?


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Yes, I just ordered one from Greg Vogel @ Gspec performance. It was really cheap, like $35 new OEM. Here is a link to his site, the amp isn't listed but if you contact him, he can order it for you:
https://ssl.perfora.net/www.gspec.com/sess/utn;jsessionid=15451b62aea7604/shopdata/index.shopscript


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't know, I'm starting to think that it might be the switch, because if I flip my hi beams on a few times, the driver side light will either get stuck in hi beam (when in lo beam) or it will turn off altogether, even though it should be on. First I thought it was lightbulb, but two or three diff. ones do the same. Maybe, just maybe it's the switch for me and I don't need the amp.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

TeKKiE said:


> I don't know, I'm starting to think that it might be the switch, because if I flip my hi beams on a few times, the driver side light will either get stuck in hi beam (when in lo beam) or it will turn off altogether, even though it should be on. First I thought it was lightbulb, but two or three diff. ones do the same. Maybe, just maybe it's the switch for me and I don't need the amp.


That sounds like the switch in the steering column. Mine was doing that, the switch fixed it.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Just to follow up, I replaced the wiper amplifier and it solved my intermittent issues. Wipers work right again w00t!


----------



## Wired (Mar 13, 2006)

I have a Nissan Sentra that is having the same issue (wipers won't shut off). Where is this "wiper amp"? I looked on my firewall for a green or brown box and found nothing.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

hdt said:


> what do you think the problem is. igo to use the wipers and they get stuck in the up potion. is it he relay or the switch. you have to play with the switch to get the wipers down.


I read that the Amplifier fixed the intermittent problem but the original question here does not sound like the same problem.
The Auto park function is normally controlled by an inbuilt switch in the motor, when the external power is off, the motor continues until this switch is open.
So this may be internal to the Motor, I looked in the FSM and the Sentra does appear to be wired this way.
Of course your mileage and your Nissan may be different....


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

hdt said:


> what do you think the problem is. igo to use the wipers and they get stuck in the up potion. is it he relay or the switch. you have to play with the switch to get the wipers down.


I read that the Amplifier fixed the intermittent problem but the original question here does not sound like the same problem.
The Auto park function is normally controlled by an inbuilt switch in the motor, when the external power is off, the motor continues until this switch is open.
So this may be internal to the Motor, I looked in the FSM and the Sentra does appear to be wired this way.
Of course your mileage and your Nissan may be different....


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Wired said:


> I have a Nissan Sentra that is having the same issue (wipers won't shut off). Where is this "wiper amp"? I looked on my firewall for a green or brown box and found nothing.


It was attached to the plug shown here:


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

IanH said:


> I read that the Amplifier fixed the intermittent problem but the original question here does not sound like the same problem.
> The Auto park function is normally controlled by an inbuilt switch in the motor, when the external power is off, the motor continues until this switch is open.
> So this may be internal to the Motor, I looked in the FSM and the Sentra does appear to be wired this way.
> Of course your mileage and your Nissan may be different....


In my car, autopark is controlled by the amplifier. I had the same issue, I think I said that in my original post. Amplifier fixed intermittent and autopark.


----------



## Wired (Mar 13, 2006)

captain_shrapnel said:


> It was attached to the plug shown here:




Thanks!! Would you happen to know if a 1993 Sentra would have one? Is it in the same area as well? The reason I ask is, I called the dealership and asked if they had one and the guy didn't seem to know what I was talking about. I have also heard that it could be the wiper intermittant relay. Is that just another word for wiper amp? Because, I haven't been able to locate either one. But your pics help out because I have been looking under the hood and under the driver side dash. I will check under the pass. side and see what I can find.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Im sorry, I'm not sure about your car. I would look at all the relays to see if there was one related to wiper control. There are usually a bunch under the hood and sometimes a few next to the fuses. They are usually named, so its easy to ID. If you cannot source one, suspect an amplifier. Possibly contact Greg Vogel @ GSpec performance online to see if its an OEM part that exists at all. If it does, he can get it. If not, its some sort of relay. Also, be sure to check the switch in the column as well.

Probably the easiest way would be to check out a FSM (if you can) for a wiring schematic. There might be one online in .pdf, I know there is one for the B14 chassis. Hell, maybe a Haynes manual would have something on it.


----------



## jos (Nov 25, 2006)

Had intermittent wiper problems, too. Would stop in the up position. Checked out the pix above and found the amp/relay. Wiggled it and the wipers worked. The bolt attaching it to the chassis was a little loose allowing it to move. I wiggled it back and forth to clean the contact point and then I tightened the bolt holding it to the chassis and all is well. It appears it's grounded through that bolt to the chassis.

Cheap fix!


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

I've played around with mine for a while and turns out it was the switch, after all. If you hear a relay "click" quietly at the wiper amp location, then it is NOT your wiper amp that is giving you the problem. It's the column switch. I repeatedly slammed my steering column up and down (disengage tilt) and the switch started functioning properly for a while. It's not working again, but I really don't care anymore. It was annoying at first, but here the avg. annual rainfall is 10".


----------

